# Arrogant dealer what would you do?



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

So had warranty work done on my car recently and following review of dashcam footage that they obviously didn't know was installed it seems they dont value my custom very much and indeed it appears also think I'm a "f idiot".

So armed with this what would you do? TBH I'm livid but in time I guess I'll calm down a little

Oh and if you are the dealership in question and you maybe think you know who I am then yes I have the evidence :twisted:

Such a shame as the only reason I went in is I trust their service department and indeed having reviewed the footage the service itself and indeed service personnel carried out the work very well and treated the car as I would have hoped they would.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cheechy said:


> So had warranty work done on my car recently and following review of dashcam footage that they obviously didn't know was installed it seems they dont value my custom very much and indeed it appears also think I'm a "f idiot".
> 
> So armed with this what would you do? TBH I'm livid but in time I guess I'll calm down a little
> 
> ...


Unless you either show or point out what they did or didn't do then this post is pointless I'm afraid


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

OK sorry thought it was evident. Conversation between service guy and salesman whilst service guy at wheel, all being recorded by dashcam.

Being described as a "f'ing idiot" and being labeled as trouble because I had the audacity to cancel my order with them and order somewhere else saving lots of £££ in the process.

Does this help?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

sounds like sour grapes on the part of the salesman, having had to do more admin work, and maybe loose some commission.

I'd be included to send an email to sales manager, including a transcript.

Request what you feel you deserve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ah now I see, yes I'm afraid salesman are cunts & only your best friend until they get the signature....then you are just joe public again & a prick like rest of us haha. I would take the video footage to dealership after booking a meeting with head person & let him view it & say nothing.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

spike said:


> sounds like sour grapes on the part of the salesman, having had to do more admin work, and maybe loose some commission.
> 
> I'd be included to send an email to sales manager, including a transcript.
> 
> Request what you feel you deserve


The sales manager of is quite frankly a dick and part of I guess this kind of reaction. Known him for years but relationship completely broke down.

Might be best to talk to the service manager as one of the topics discussed all be it briefly was whether they had been forced to do the warranty work by Audi. So I could just ask if they would welcome warranty and service work from me in the future. If not why then stir it up...mention Audi UK a bit then never return.

I have calmed down a bit but now in full scheming mode!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Report it to the dealership Manager-get a meeting with him and hit him with it as a formal complaint


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Send the video to the dealer principal and Audi CS. Don't make any comment, just ask them to watch it and reply in due course.

Meanwhile post it on here so we can all watch?

Problem is many car sales people are not interested in you, and often know hardly anything about the cars they sell. Way back I was buying a ford and asked the salesman what the main difference was between the 1.6 & 1.8 engine. The answer with a straight face was " the engine is bigger sir" 

It's all about getting the sale and earning their bonus. Many will promise the earth, yes sir, no sir, whatever sir wants.
Once you sign on the dotted line they forget you and move on to the next commission.


----------



## Cosmic225 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ring Audi UK customer service, send them a copy of the video see what they say


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Cosmic225 said:


> Ring Audi UK customer service, send them a copy of the video see what they say


+1 if its worth posting on here its worth posting to them, copied to top man at your dealers too


----------



## Cosmic225 (Aug 6, 2015)

Are you on Twitter? If so post the complaint in there for the world to see, you'll get a quick response to


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

So went in today and caught up with one of the directors and had a clear the air chat.

He made out he was too busy to see me but caught me outside for a chat I guess for a number of reasons. I've chatted with him in the past and frankly he's a nice calm guy.

In terms of his response he made it clear I was welcome to come in with my car at any time for warranty and service work and having listened to the cam his words were around the lines of not professional but that these comments are indeed based on sour grapes from the salesman and any private comments he made were in this context. He is aware of who I am as I'm known as one of those "fussy" customers but made a point of saying I wasn't the only one and that really this isn't an account issue. In summary yes he's taking my complaint seriously and will get back to me.

I see someone tried to get back in touch this evening but I didn't have my phone on me at the time so they will phone me back tomorrow I would think.

Posting the video? Right now no as it would give the dealer identity away and whilst livid with them now id prefer not to yet..besides will have to convert it first as its 340mb in size!

Will update when I hear back (if I do)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I think when you're spending the sort of money that Audis are, then you have right to be fussy


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

To be frank, whenever i have had to deal with any Audi dealership the impression i get is that i am more of a burden to them than the lifeblood of their business...

I used to work at a Jaguar dealer and i would like to think we treated all of our customers as one of the family and like they were the most important person in the business, however i have never got that feeling from any German Marques. We used to have fussy customers who could be a pain in the ass but they were the people you went out of your way to please as they were often the most loyal if kept happy. The sales guys however used to be the same as the one described here, in that if a customer went elsewhere to buy the car then they could get funny. Personally i was a service advisor and if they had a good reason for buying elsewhere like they saved a load of money then fair play to them, as long as they were loyal to me. However i also had the sense to notice things like dashcams...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

So...got call fairly early this morning from the director. As suspected he took the complaint seriously and called in the service chap yesterday to verify who it was. It was who I thought it was and once he said this it was like...some one wants to talk to you...

So yes got an apology from the guy involved. Obviously not completely genuine all be it he was mortified he'd been caught out.

It'll be a cold day in hell before I buy another car from there (or this guy and the sales manager leave) but I've a decision to make around servicing as tbh they do a good job.

On and based on the discussion today I won't be publicly naming dealership but if anyone in Scotland is interested I can share via pm.


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

Apart from making the complaint against the person/s who made the comments what did you actually get out of it apart from a limp wristed apology!

Once crossed you don't go back regardless of how good they are at what they do, you move on and build a new relationship with a new dealer who can be trusted.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

misano03 said:


> Apart from making the complaint against the person/s who made the comments what did you actually get out of it apart from a limp wristed apology!
> 
> Once crossed you don't go back regardless of how good they are at what they do, you move on and build a new relationship with a new dealer who can be trusted.


I didn't ask for or expect anything apart from a sincere apology but also wanted to get a take on whether they really wanted my business in future.

I wont be back as long as that current sales team are in residence - and based on the fact that the sales manager has worked in here for as many years as I can remember then my guess I'll never be back


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

I'd release my inner Brian The Chimp and show it to the manager and demand some freebies or it would go on the internet for all to see.


----------

